# Can a female hedgehog be miscarriage on the first 15th day of the "possible" pregnanc



## IryaniRoslan (Dec 29, 2014)

*Can a female hedgehog be miscarriage on the first 15th day of the "possible" pregnanc*

I need second opinion on this issue other than my breeder and of course the vet here in my place since they're not so much of an exotic specialist.
Straight to my point, what happened was I found a blooded foot print on my hedgehog pooping area. She has been potty-trained despite sometimes she would gone very hyper at night and kinda crashed and stepped on her own poo but she would most of the time behave well. On the other side of the cage, I prepared a fleece bedding and her green little cave for her to rest and sleep. One day I woke up found her brown colored bedding with a spot of dirt. Average size, I couldn't say small cause it's sort of big to me but not bigger than a 21y/o average palm size. I wasn't sure if it's a blood stain or whatnot. My first thought was it is her foot that bleeds since there's nothing but a smashed poop and bleeding feet together with the print in her cage.
However later when I cleaned her and the cage. I found her feet wasn't injured at all. She seemed to walk normally. No wound or cut if I must say. And despite those unclear evidence, I finally noticed a tiny miny blood spot. Clear unthick red blood spot on the edge of the cage right next to the bedding. 
Yes, I have allowed my hedgehog to get along with a male hedgehog. They are both so loving and friendly which gives me reason to put them together. I feel bad for my Cinnamon for not having her company since she is one playful creature but I'm a student myself. I would normally have time for her but not few weeks back as my final was around the corner. So I set her out to make friends with Royce the male hedgehog. They got along so well since the first time. Until not long after that the male started squeaking and stuff which totally freaks me out. Though it wasn't my intention to see them mating but I don't have the heart to suddenly separate them since they got along so well and Cinnamon wasn't showing any distress behavior. I'm happy to see her walking while munching her cat food even though the male was chasing her at that time. She seemed totally fine. So they only got separated not long after that and only because I need to travel to other place and I can't afford to leave her so I brought her along.
Going back to my point, after few research I remember reading about mating and possibility of pregnancy..not to say that I'm not prepared for the newcomers or either I'm prepared. I'm more worried of her health so after an advice from a friend I tried to trace the dates. What I can say is that the blood was found approximately on the 15th day after the first day she meets the male.
Sorry if it's too long. I tried to provide u guys with enough info so someone could help me figure this out. Thank you =)


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Well this was a little confusing and I noticed no replies, 
Breeding hedgehogs is a really finicky, tricky area. Before you allow your female and male to play together you should be FULLY prepared for babies. Females are induced by being exposed to males. 
Because there was blood, even if it is a miscarriage you need to take her to the vet immediately. You didn't find the source of the bleeding and it could be any number of things, like rectal bleeding or she's bleeding out of other orfaces.. 
I also would stop allowing them to play together. Hedgehogs are solitary animals and they won't miss each other if you stop allowing them to play.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't let them be near each other again. Its not fair to them and each time you let them "play" together it will cause the female to ovulate. Ovulating over and over again can cause serious health problems for your female. Being near a female over and over again and not being able to breed her can cause frustration in your male and can cause him to become agressive.

Letting them play together is dangerous for both of them and doesn't do anything to improve their quality of life. They will both be much much happier if you keep them apart from now on.

The bleeding could have been from a cut on her feet from running on her wheel. Feet injuries heal quickly. Keep an eye on her to make sure there isn't any more blood.


----------



## Momo9 (Dec 28, 2014)

You can not put a male and female together. What they do is not "playing". They aren't little children.


----------



## MintyBanana (Apr 29, 2014)

Hedgehogs are solitary animals and live alone in the wild. They neither need nor crave another hedgehog to "play" with. Putting a male and female together is putting both of them at risk and isn't beneficial at all for either hedgies involved. You need to separate the male and female and keep them apart permanently.


----------

